# KernelCare



## Asim (Jul 14, 2015)

Is KernelCare something worth spending? I know KSplice was a shown no love when Oracle purchased it

If you have any better alternates, issues, reviews etc please do post


----------



## Bruce (Jul 14, 2015)

plenty of fans out there. I asked the same question, and was told clearly that it's worth the money. not yet trialled it myself though


----------



## drmike (Jul 14, 2015)

Paging @Licensecart   for the sales talk and general current product value pitch on KernelCare.


----------



## MartinD (Jul 14, 2015)

Last year there were a number new vulns found and it took KC a long time to issue updates. I think they lost a LOT of favour as everyone else was patched and safe while KC customers had to wait considerably longer.


----------



## KuJoe (Jul 14, 2015)

@MartinD that definitely changed this year. The most recent critical exploits with OpenVZ were patched by KC over a week before the patched OpenVZ kernel was moved to stable.


It's worth it if you like you clients. Faster patching and no downtime, what's not to love.


I highly recommend contacting LicensePal if you are getting any number of licenses.


----------



## HBAndrei (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm quite happy with it, and $2.95/month/server isn't really a sum I'd even considering asking myself "is it worth it?"... what you need to ask yourself is "is it a good piece of software?"... and I believe it is.


----------



## iWF-Jacob (Jul 15, 2015)

We use it and couldn't be happier, it saves us a lot of time and money!


----------



## Scopehosts (Jul 15, 2015)

It presently only supports OpenVZ and dedicated servers, KC is really doing good to the webhosters in saving their time. 

Eagerly waiting for Xen and KVM support. You can find many providing this useful addon.

Yes its relatively new when compared to KSplice.


----------



## KuJoe (Jul 15, 2015)

Scopehosts said:


> It presently only supports OpenVZ and dedicated servers, KC is really doing good to the webhosters in saving their time.
> 
> Eagerly waiting for Xen and KVM support. You can find many providing this useful addon.
> 
> Yes its relatively new when compared to KSplice.


KernelCare runs on basically any of the major Linux distros, here's the kernels it supports: CentOS, RHEL, CloudLinux, OpenVZ, Debian, Ubuntu, Virtuozzo, and PCS. I'm running it on my Quadranet InfraCloud VPS (which is KVM to my knowledge) without any issues.


----------



## Scopehosts (Jul 15, 2015)

I meant to say on the dedicated servers which are installed with Xen and KVM Virtualization Technology. Not the VPS`s.


----------



## KuJoe (Jul 15, 2015)

Scopehosts said:


> I meant to say on the dedicated servers which are installed with Xen and KVM Virtualization Technology. Not the VPS`s.


We're running it on our KVM nodes without any issues, we're just using the native CentOS kernels. Why would you think it wouldn't run on Xen or KVM nodes?


----------



## AMDbuilder (Jul 15, 2015)

It's been working fine on KVM nodes for us as well.  They even note support here: http://kernelcare.com/compatibility.php


----------



## Licensecart (Jul 15, 2015)

drmike said:


> Paging @Licensecart   for the sales talk and general current product value pitch on KernelCare.


Not sure what I can say about it mate haha. 


But KernelCare works on:

• CentOS 5.x

• CentOS 6.x

• CentOS 7.x

• RHEL 5.x

• RHEL 6.x

• RHEL 7.x

• CloudLinux 5.x

• CloudLinux 6.x

• Debian 6.x

• Debian 7.x

• Ubuntu 14.04

• OpenVZ/VZ/PCS 2.6.32 based kernels


But doesn't work on 32 bit.


----------



## XFS_Duke (Jul 17, 2015)

I use KernelCare and love it. Makes patching kernels automatic and effortless. No reboots is worth it.


----------



## k0nsl (Jul 17, 2015)

I will begin using it on a few nodes as soon as they start providing support for Proxmox VE kernels:

[tweet]https://twitter.com/k0nsl/status/582392447738765312[/tweet]

...a work in progress, according to them


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 17, 2015)

k0nsl said:


> I will begin using it on a few nodes as soon as they start providing support for Proxmox VE kernels:
> 
> [tweet]https://twitter.com/k0nsl/status/582392447738765312[/tweet]
> 
> ...a work in progress, according to them


Totally unrelated.  I love proxmox.


----------



## Husky (Jul 17, 2015)

It's nice, but as Martin says the patches can be a little slow.

Is it worth the cost? Probably, but it also depends how much time you have to set up and carry out maintenance windows? For small numbers of nodes, I wouldn't bother so much. But as you grow larger, rolling reboots of lots of servers can be very time consuming

also +1 for proxmox. Certainly improved a lot in their latest versions


----------



## KuJoe (Jul 17, 2015)

We've lost more money due to cancellations because of emergency reboots than KernelCare costs so that's something to keep in mind also.


----------



## Clouvider-Dom (Jul 19, 2015)

We have a Customer running Kernel Care who is very happy with this service. I would definitely recommend if you need to avoid reboots.


----------



## QHoster.com (Aug 24, 2015)

KernelCare is working smooth so far and adding a security to the VPS nodes for pennies. Not worth avoiding it.


----------



## k0nsl (Aug 27, 2015)

They've added support for Proxmox 3.x now 

Ref. https://twitter.com/KernelCare/status/636963721055719425


----------

